# URGENT HELP: Divi Little Bay, St. Maarten 1-in-4 rule for HGVC



## boriska00 (May 21, 2013)

Good evening everyone,

It seems like RCI indicates there is a 1-in-4 rule for HGVC owners exchanging into Divi Little Bay. It is, however, available to book via RCI website. I tried to get some clarifications from both RCI and Divi and I am getting some conflicting information. I was hoping someone might have firsthand experience with this and clear some of the things up for me. Here we go:

1) Who actually enforces the rule? RCI told me "it's up to the resort to actually enforce it". Divi told me that "as long as RCI allows you to book, we will not deny the reservation". Who am I to believe?

2) I've read on this forum that "if you book with points instead of weeks, the 1-in-4 rule doesn't apply". How do I know if I'm booking with points or weeks?

3) Has anyone been to this resort more than once in four years (technically violated 1-in-4) successfully?

4) Has anyone had their reservation cancelled due to 1-in-4 at this resort. If so, when did they actually cancel you? Shortly after making a reservation or shortly before the actual trip? Or you've had issues when checking in?

All the help is very much appreciated! We are trying to finalize the trip in the next few days (the trip is for next year) and are deciding to either do Divi Little Bay or go for other options (Aruba, etc.)

Thanks again!
-Boris


----------



## boriska00 (May 21, 2013)

*Duplicate*

Accidental duplicate


----------



## DeniseM (May 21, 2013)

A gentle suggestion - please post all your questions in one thread (this one) instead of starting new posts - thank you.


----------



## boriska00 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks 
I was trying to post under HGVC section as well, but it all got moved here automatically.  I wasn't trying to litter the forum with my posts 

My apologies.


----------



## DeniseM (May 21, 2013)

I'm sorry but duplicate posts are not permitted on TUG.


----------



## GrayFal (May 21, 2013)

I was searching using my RCI Weeks account and noticed the "One in Four" statement for Divi St Martin - I looked at all the other Divi resorts in Barbados and Aruba and none of them have a 1 in 4 rule - seems weird to me. , too.


----------



## GrayFal (May 21, 2013)

boriska00 said:


> Good evening everyone,
> 
> It seems like RCI indicates there is a 1-in-4 rule for HGVC owners exchanging into Divi Little Bay. It is, however, available to book via RCI website. I tried to get some clarifications from both RCI and Divi and I am getting some conflicting information. I was hoping someone might have firsthand experience with this and clear some of the things up for me. Here we go:
> 
> ...


Have you been there before?
And if so, was the 1 in 4 rule in effect at that time or is this a new rule?
If there was no 1 in 4 when u went there before, it will not effect you now.


----------



## Talent312 (May 21, 2013)

HGVC will cancel an exchange that violates a resort's 1-in-4, if told to do so.
HGVC honors RCI restrictions. But it's up to the booked resort to complain.
If no one complains, did it really happen?

HGVC exchanges are B2B/Corporate, not personal, so points/weeks may not be in play.


----------



## boriska00 (May 21, 2013)

Talent312 said:


> HGVC will cancel an exchange that violates a resort's 1-in-4, if told to do so.
> HGVC honors RCI restrictions. But it's up to the booked resort to complain.
> If no one complains, did it really happen?
> 
> HGVC exchanges are B2B/Corporate, not personal, so points/weeks may not be in play.



Talent312, any idea what's the timeframe of the cancellation? I.e. would it happen pretty soon, or they can take forever.  One of the RCI agents told me that if the reservation gets "approved" within the first couple of weeks, it's good to go.


----------



## boriska00 (May 21, 2013)

GrayFal said:


> I was searching using my RCI Weeks account and noticed the "One in Four" statement for Divi St Martin - I looked at all the other Divi resorts in Barbados and Aruba and none of them have a 1 in 4 rule - seems weird to me. , too.



Yeah, the 1-in-4 note only appears when I click on the actual unit and try to book it, not before that when just browsing.

I did see on one occasion before where it said it would not let me book because it violates 1-in-4, but never again.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 21, 2013)

RCI markets itself to developers that it has a system that can enforce a 1 in x rule if the developer wants it.  In general unless the resort wants to be really strict about it, it only applies to weeks.  In general, RCI system only lets an account book into a resort in weeks as often as allowed by the rule.  If it lets you book for whatever reason, in general RCI won't go into the system and cancel your reservation.  It could be booked through points,  one could book more often if they have more than one RCI account, etc.  If the resort wants to be very strict with the rule (and these usually have extra warnings in the advisement such as this applies to both weeks and points  which I imagine is not that often except in the highest seasons where they may be overbooked if they notice that the names coming over from RCI have been booked more often than allowed by the rule, I believe they can either contact RCI to get additional info and subsequently cancel if they believe the rule has been violated or even worse wait until you check in and let you know the reservation was canceled.  I haven't heard of that happening but was told by the MC that they could do that if they felt the booking violated the 1 in x rule.

If you spoke to the resort and they indicated that they leave the enforcing up to RCI I think you are ok if the system let you book.


----------



## boriska00 (May 22, 2013)

Thank you for your help, everyone!


----------



## chriskre (May 28, 2013)

boriska00 said:


> Talent312, any idea what's the timeframe of the cancellation? I.e. would it happen pretty soon, or they can take forever.  One of the RCI agents told me that if the reservation gets "approved" within the first couple of weeks, it's good to go.



From my experience in my one HGVC/RCI booking into a 1 in 4 resort, they cancelled it within a week of discovering it.  :annoyed:
I guess that's better than finding out at check in.


----------



## boriska00 (May 31, 2013)

chriskre, did you loose your exchange fee?


----------



## chriskre (May 31, 2013)

boriska00 said:


> chriskre, did you loose your exchange fee?



No I did not.


----------



## Laurie (May 31, 2013)

boriska00 said:


> One of the RCI agents told me that if the reservation gets "approved" within the first couple of weeks, it's good to go.


Don't ever believe what just one RCI agent tells you, many have been known to impart misinformation. I wouldn't risk it, and it sounds like you didn't - good decision!


----------

